# Augusta roundup...



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be there!!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I will not


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I will be there!!! Can't wait! Didn't realize it was as close to Texas as it is! But we are ready!!! Thank goodness for grandparents watching our girls!!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Fun Sucker and myself will be there. That will be the first time leaving our puppies. My sister and niece will be puppy sitting! Can't wait to see everybody. This will be our first ASA for the year


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Fun Sucker and myself will be there. That will be the first time leaving our puppies. My sister and niece will be puppy sitting! Can't wait to see everybody. This will be our first ASA for the year


It's about time you decided to show up and shoot!!! Is your new bow purple and black?


----------



## amyosu (Jan 27, 2009)

I will be there!!! Missed Texas and ready to have some fun!! :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

I will be there with the whole crew.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> It's about time you decided to show up and shoot!!! Is your new bow purple and black?


Red and Black. I'm still trying to get my poundage up!! Taking it SLOW!!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

You know I will be there! Can't wait! My mom lives about 2 1/2 hours from there. We are taking our girls with us and she is going to come down and get them and take them to her house for a few days. I know they are going to have a blast with Grandma!


----------



## amstaff (Mar 24, 2009)

*augusta roundup???*

New here........what is this round up and where etc........


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

The ASA Pro Am next weekend in Augusta, Georgia. Fun for everyone!!


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> The ASA Pro Am next weekend in Augusta, Georgia. Fun for everyone!!


Yep fun for watchers, photographers, and shooters. A GREAT bunch of women to be around for sure


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

squirky said:


> Yep fun for watchers, photographers, and shooters. A GREAT bunch of women to be around for sure


Are ya'll gonna make it?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

squirky said:


> Yep fun for watchers, photographers, and shooters. A GREAT bunch of women to be around for sure


Let me know where you find them, okay??? :tongue:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Got my range assignment today. Women's Open is range H & G. I'm stake 5. Anybody else know their stake?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ummm.....5.....:bolt:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Got my range assignment today. Women's Open is range H & G. I'm stake 5. Anybody else know their stake?


OMG.....me too


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Are ya'll gonna make it?


Nope still rustling up work for the summer :angry:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> OMG.....me too


I think stake 5 is officially full!!!


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

hey! I will be there! I cant wait. I shot the Rome Georgia shoot for IBO and had fun. Placed 2nd. Hope I can do good. Cant wait to see yall. Oh yea and dont forget to wear your craizest shoes!!! thats the event. lol :wink:


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Got my range assignment today. Women's Open is range H & G. I'm stake 5. Anybody else know their stake?


So since we are back on H & G like we were in Hattiesburg... does that also mean 12:00 start on Saturday??


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> So since we are back on H & G like we were in Hattiesburg... does that also mean 12:00 start on Saturday??


Hey....11:00 Saturday is what my card said.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> So since we are back on H & G like we were in Hattiesburg... does that also mean 12:00 start on Saturday??


Range assignment card says 11:00. :thumbs_do


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Range assignment card says 11:00. :thumbs_do


Well crap, that means I will have to get up earlier...not like I don't get up early anyways, I am the first one up and ready to go!! WOOOHOOO

I don't know about the crazy shoes gig...would boots and shorts count?

I will have all my bracelet makings with me so anyone that needs a fancy hook up---I got it!!!

I got some new colors in today!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well crap, that means I will have to get up earlier...not like I don't get up early anyways, I am the first one up and ready to go!! WOOOHOOO
> 
> I don't know about the crazy shoes gig...would boots and shorts count?
> 
> ...


We have to get up early so we can get there!!!!:mg: Not leaving SC until Saturday morning!!! Got to take the "babies" to the sitters!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You can bring them and we will take care of them while we shoot...puppy breath!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You can bring them and we will take care of them while we shoot...puppy breath!!!


I thought about trying to bottle some puppy breath so I won't miss them so much!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Laurie's new pup is growing like a weed....he is so cute!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Laurie's new pup is growing like a weed....he is so cute!!!


I know what you mean. They grow too fast!! We could probably carry these in our pockets still. LOL


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Range assignment card says 11:00. :thumbs_do


poop... I liked the 12:00 start on Saturday!


Don't know what stake I am on picking my card up there!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am not even registered yet....I am such a slacker...


----------



## luvcamogirl (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll be there!! Can't wait to see you Tiff, where are you guys staying?


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

luvcamogirl said:


> I'll be there!! Can't wait to see you Tiff, where are you guys staying?


Can't wait to see you again Elisha!!! We are staying at the Microtel Inn!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, so when is everyone leaving????

I am so past ready to go somewhere!!!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Leaving here in a bit. Going to about Memphis tonight and then the rest of the way tomorrow! See everyone there!!!!!


----------



## Archerygurl91 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am leaving tomorrow around like noon. dad has to go to work for a lil bit. ugh. But its only like a 8-9 hour drive so its not that bad.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

NO seafood for me this tripukey:ukey:


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> NO seafood for me this tripukey:ukey:


Thank You!!!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

our flight leaves at 6 tomorrow night... I can't wait to get the heck out of dodge!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

TN- archerychic said:


> Thank You!!!


You mean you don't want to hold me while I puke this time???:vom::vom: We might have to :boxing:...you know how that is!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> You mean you don't want to hold me while I puke this time???:vom::vom: We might have to :boxing:...you know how that is!!!


I don't mind holding you but Bliss won't be there for crowd control!!olice:


----------

